# The Countdown Begins



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

My father and I will arrive at Navarre around 7AM this coming Monday, will the thunderstorms during the weekend prior have a negative effect to the bite?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You just never know. I've seen small storms push dirty water into the beach and the bite was thrown off and I've seen big storms come through and the next day the bite was on fire.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> You just never know. I've seen small storms push dirty water into the beach and the bite was thrown off and I've seen big storms come through and the next day the bite was on fire.


 I'm with Chris on this one !!!...Just get out there and hit it friend....Best of luck !!!!


----------

